# Percocet makes me feel good



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I am on percocet after I had an injury and it puts me in a really good mood. Percocet is oxycodone and acetaminophone. I've never really used pain killers before (usually don't even take aspirin). Now I don't want to become some drug addict, but I do like how I am in a good mood and relaxed so are there any supplements or OTC drugs you recommend that are similar? Does this explain my anxiety a bit that these particular drugs really do the trick for me?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I am on percocet after I had an injury and it puts me in a really good mood. Percocet is oxycodone and acetaminophone. I've never really used pain killers before (usually don't even take aspirin). Now I don't want to become some drug addict, but I do like how I am in a good mood and relaxed so are there any supplements or OTC drugs you recommend that are similar? Does this explain my anxiety a bit that these particular drugs really do the trick for me?


I love this post so much I'd hug it if I could. Enjoy it while it lasts, there's no OTC opiate out there I can think of.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh god, take it from somebody who is still dealing with a dependence from *medical* use of opioids:

Don't mess around with them. They do not care who you are, and will kick your *** if you use them for long enough. They are understandably a very seductive drug but seriously, your situation is nowhere near close to being an appropriate therapeutic use for opioids.

I say this with every bit of seriousness possible - if you just want to use them to get HIGH every once in a while, fine. The chances of developing an addiction or dependence is still quite high, but as soon as you start thinking of your opioid use as medically/therapeutically justifiable, you are REALLY ****ed.

Of course you feel good on them. That's a HUGE function of the endogenous opioid system in the first place. It says nothing about you or your anxiety or the etiology of your mental issues whatsoever. Find a different way...


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I had to take percocet a lot in the past 4 years. It does make you feel really good, but I heard it can be addicting. I still have a bottle full of the pills in my medicine cabinet so I'm lucky that I didn't get hooked. I only used them when I was in pain.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

opioids are the ****. I manage to take them periodically for anxiety. specifically tramadol and dilaudid


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

This thread wins the "no sh*t award" . Yup, opioids make you feel really good (ask heroin users, heh), they help anxiety and depression, but the addiction, tolerance and withdrawal are terrible from what I've heard.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Well sorry for not being a drug addict and being an expert on drugs.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I am on percocet after I had an injury and it puts me in a really good mood. Percocet is oxycodone and acetaminophone. I've never really used pain killers before (usually don't even take aspirin). Now I don't want to become some drug addict, but I do like how I am in a good mood and relaxed so are there any supplements or OTC drugs you recommend that are similar? Does this explain my anxiety a bit that these particular drugs really do the trick for me?


Do they help your social anxiety?


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Do they help your social anxiety?


I think so, but it's hard to say.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I think so, but it's hard to say.


Well, to answer your original question, buprenorphine has been used succesfully for treatment resistant depression, the problem is that its pretty hard to get, but its the thing your looking for. OTC there's nothing as good.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I love this post so much I'm going to quote it again.


AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I am on percocet after I had an injury and it puts me in a really good mood. Percocet is oxycodone and acetaminophone. I've never really used pain killers before (usually don't even take aspirin). Now I don't want to become some drug addict, but I do like how I am in a good mood and relaxed so are there any supplements or OTC drugs you recommend that are similar? Does this explain my anxiety a bit that these particular drugs really do the trick for me?


Welcome to your first opiate high. You'll be joining us in the alley, shooting up junkie puke, in no time! I'll make room. Stay away from the dumpster, that's my house.

And this.


AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Well sorry for not being a drug addict and being an expert on drugs.


Nobody's trying to mock you for not knowing about this, no worries. At least I'm not..

There's a definite impact on anxiety, oh hell yes. This says something about the drug rather than about the type of anxiety you have; I use morphine and it is just a powerful painkiller, physical and emotional. The day after a good dose has me fully functional, the aftereffects leaving me happy and calm without a trace of social fear.. but relying on this would have me addicted in no time at all. So I keep to recreational use maybe once a month.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Does it mean that mood is more my issue than anxiety though? If I think about things, I can be a lot more social when I am in a good mood.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Does it mean that mood is more my issue than anxiety though? If I think about things, I can be a lot more social when I am in a good mood.


That's a difficult question, only you can judge. Mood of course is an issue, of course a person will feel sad/depressed when socially impaired due to fear. Whether that feeling in turn feeds the anxiety is something you'd know better than I.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Well sorry for not being a drug addict and being an expert on drugs.


That's really not something you need to apologize for, I just really hope you keep it that way. Seeking out opioids to treat yourself will change your drug addict status very quickly. As VagueResemblance somewhat implied, even recreational use of these opoids (a class which heroin also belongs to) is much less likely to turn your into an addict than the belief that you're treating something, although for some people it is still rather like playing with fire. It's strange but, if your goal is just to get high and have some fun once in a while with the drugs, you're actually much better off than treating it as a "medication" that helps you, especially if a doctor hasn't prescribed it or if you're using it for something other than what your doctor prescribed it for, or in a way other than how your doctor told you to use it.

I don't know about where you live, but here, codeine is available in some OTC drugs, but its OTC status doesn't mean it's a better choice for avoiding addiction at all, it can actually be worse despite the fact that it's very weak in comparison. At least a prescription drug (when prescribed, of course), allows the doctor to limit your use and give you a reality check it starts getting out of hand. The whole "gateway drug" thing about weed is BS, but with codeine there's some truth to it because it causes tolerance and, being a very weak opioid, people will eventually start seeking out stronger versions. They move onto vicodin/percocets, which are really just stronger forms of codeine (a bit simplified but I'm not going to get technical.) Then they may move on to oxycontin (same drug that's in percocets, but often in far larger amounts), or other potent opioids like morphine/hydromorphone/oxymorphine or even fentanyl.

And then when these drugs become WAY too expensive to get the effect they need, or if they've been somehow getting a prescription from a doctor who refuses to increase their dosage or even cut them off, then they turn to heroin, which is cheap and potent. You may think you could never possibly make that decision, and the people starting down this path rarely do, but it happens to them anyways. I've tried to rationalize with these people, talk them out of it when they're on the brink of such a decision, but it's obvious their mind is made up. They have a counter-argument for everything, no matter how ridiculous, but it makes total sense in their heads. THIS is what it means to be addicted. The physical dependence is one thing, I know first hand how bad the withdrawals can be. But it's nothing compared to actual addiction, where the drug starts invading your mind, thoughts, ability to reason, it literally creeps into all these things until the drug is the only thing you can really think of, and the drug is the only thing that makes sense. When people start considering the transition to heroin, in my experience they are already past the point of no return. They delude themselves into thinking they have a choice, but it's clear that their mind is already made up and nothing will talk them out of it.

At first they may just snort it or something but eventually that is not enough. Maybe they'll start smoking it or something to get an even stronger effect. But eventually it's not enough, and only one thing remains - all roads lead to the needle.

I realize that may sound a bit alarmist but that really is how a lot of IV heroin users started out. None of them intended to be anywhere near where they ended up.



crayzyMed said:


> Well, to answer your original question, buprenorphine has been used succesfully for treatment resistant depression, the problem is that its pretty hard to get, but its the thing your looking for. OTC there's nothing as good.


oh christ Wes... I have yet to meet a personal who DOESN'T feel better on opioids, mentally ill or not. Responding to it in a positive way is not an indicator of anything. Hell, if he DIDN'T feel good from oxycodone, then I'd really start feeling concerned :lol, all it proves is that he's normal in this regard.

If it's an issue that REALLY requires opiate or bupe therapy, let a doctor do it. Yes, I know it's unbelievably rare, but generally there is a very good reason for that. Validating someone's belief that they might possibly NEED a drug like this when they have almost no chance of getting it is probably not a good idea, and if you just leave it at that, stopping short of even mentioning the negative aspects of the issue, well that's DEFINITELY not a good idea. If somebody's convinced that opioid therapy is what they need, and their doctor inevitably denies it to them, then congratulations, you've just witnessed the possible birth of an eventual heroin addict. Recklessly participating in this possibility is just... :evil

I mean I understand the desire to provide the OP with factual information, but if you're going to do so, you practically have a responsibility to emphasize the serious and potentially life-ruining consequences of self-medicating with opioids. "Self-medication" includes using a legally obtained/prescribed drug (especially if it involves any sort of physician manipulation) and using it for a purpose other than strictly prescribed. Heck, even using these drugs AS prescribed for long enough can create a really hellish situation, as I've found out, but I've only got a dependence - and regardless of how much the withdrawals suck, getting past a dependence is FAR easier than getting past an addiction. Many if not most opioid and even straight-up heroin addicts start off with therapeutic intentions for self-medicating but all this does is create a psychological reliance which sets the stage for a full-blown addiction.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> I have yet to meet a personal who DOESN'T feel better on opioids


Here i am..


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

meyaj said:


> Many if not most opioid and even straight-up heroin addicts start off with therapeutic intentions for self-medicating but all this does is create a psychological reliance which sets the stage for a full-blown addiction.


Heroin's done. The vast majority of opiate users now (in my area) use prescription drugs, and the majority of them have legitimate prescriptions. It's amazing how quickly a person can go from using percs or oxy to deal with pain to living in the shelter and coming to visit me at the needle exchange.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Here i am..


I didn't say cured, or all problems wiped away.

Some people feel dysphoric the first few times using an opioid (extreme nausea doesn't help). Heck, I feel worse, depending on the dose.

But if you simply can't get high off of any opioids, you have either not been trying hard enough, or you are a freak of nature with *no* hope of recovery because your body is apparently unable to utilize things like endorphins and enkaphalins properly (clearly not just a "deficiency"), though if this were the case you'd have FAR greater problems.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

meyaj said:


> I didn't say cured, or all problems wiped away.
> 
> Some people feel dysphoric the first few times using an opioid (extreme nausea doesn't help). Heck, I feel worse, depending on the dose.
> 
> But if you simply can't get high off of any opioids, you have either not been trying hard enough, or you are a freak of nature with *no* hope of recovery because your body is apparently unable to utilize things like endorphins and enkaphalins properly (clearly not just a "deficiency"), though if this were the case you'd have FAR greater problems.


Well, ive been taking oxycodone in doses up to (hmm let me check bluelight).


> last week i got my hands on oxycodone, and i have taken it a few times allready, but i dont seem to get much effect from it, rather then just feeling tired when taking a high dose (80mg) and not much from taking something like 40mg


Ive had whole bunch as it was prescribed tried it in all kinds of doses MANY times without any effect. However with ritalin they did work, i'm just completely immune to them when i take them on their own.

Beleive me, not a single "suggestion" of euphoria on those high doses, just completely useless.

Anyway, why did we start this discussion in the first place lol? Even tough they would usually help with mood, there are more ppl that dont find them great for social anxiety.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Well sorry for not being a drug addict and being an expert on drugs.


Sorry, I didn't intend to be condescending, I was joking more than anything. As other people have mentioned, self-medicating with drugs like Percocet very often leads down a road to self destruction. Be careful .


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Heroin's done. The vast majority of opiate users now (in my area) use prescription drugs, and the majority of them have legitimate prescriptions. It's amazing how quickly a person can go from using percs or oxy to deal with pain to living in the shelter and coming to visit me at the needle exchange.


I totally agree, and even many heroin users I've talked to would prefer certain pharms if it was financially or logistically feasible. Though there are without a doubt many who simply prefer the rush that heroin brings, and don't give much of a damn about needle hygiene or the suspect potency/purity of scoring heroin powder off the street. Many say hydromorphone is even more intense, although intravenously it's so short-acting that the tradeoff isn't considered worth it. I've heard of otherwise sensible people using puddle water to load their shot...

But yeah, even "legitimate" use doesn't guarantee you won't end up like that, and it's an issue you really need to take into your own hands. Still, sometimes these drugs are necessary, but I would never recommend using them, no matter how therapeutically justifiable you believe it to be, without a doctor to maintain SOME degree of control over dose escalation.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

FYI, I am just following doctor's orders as I had a painful injury a few days ago. I'm not abusing percocet or planning on it! 

I think 5-htp helps though as a supplement and that's for mood so I'm thinking of stuff like that...safe stuff that helps with mood.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

> ...it's nothing compared to actual addiction, where the drug starts invading your mind, thoughts, ability to reason, it literally creeps into all these things until the drug is the only thing you can really think of, and the drug is the only thing that makes sense. When people start considering the transition to heroin, in my experience they are already past the point of no return. They delude themselves into thinking they have a choice, but it's clear that their mind is already made up and nothing will talk them out of it.


Quoted just so somebody'll read it again. Addiction warps thoughts and willpower in amazing ways, really.



AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> FYI, I am just following doctor's orders as I had a painful injury a few days ago. I'm not abusing percocet or planning on it!


Haha, yes. Nobody's calling you an addict. Your thread got derailed, that's all. How DID you get hurt, anyway?


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

VagueResemblance said:


> Quoted just so somebody'll read it again. Addiction warps thoughts and willpower in amazing ways, really.
> 
> Haha, yes. Nobody's calling you an addict. Your thread got derailed, that's all. How DID you get hurt, anyway?


It was just playing a sport...pretty minor injury in the grand scheme of things, but it looked pretty gruesome at first! It was a "cool" injury in the ER as the young docs were coming over to take a peek.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> It was just playing a sport...pretty minor injury in the grand scheme of things, but it looked pretty gruesome at first! It was a "cool" injury in the ER as the young docs were coming over to take a peek.


Ahh, come on, details! Evisceration, partial or full? Any bones poking out of unusual places? new orifices?


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah there was a hole in my skin and the bone was pointing out.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Tomorrow I will run out of Percocet 

Keep me in your thoughts and prayers as I try to get through these difficult times.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Tomorrow I will run out of Percocet
> 
> Keep me in your thoughts and prayers as I try to get through these difficult times.


You've been on it for like a week, it's highly unlikely you'll have significant withdrawals if any at all, so you can be thankful for that. What MAY be difficult is if you're still in a lot of pain from the injury itself


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

meyaj said:


> You've been on it for like a week, it's highly unlikely you'll have significant withdrawals if any at all, so you can be thankful for that. What MAY be difficult is if you're still in a lot of pain from the injury itself


Yeah, but I'm gonna miss it...I like it.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

If you got any Perc, PM me.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Now I don't want to become some drug addict,





> If you got any Perc, PM me.


lol


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll just leave this here 
narcotics anonymous meeting locator


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> If you got any Perc, PM me.





AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Yeah, but I'm gonna miss it...I like it.


This is why people were stressing addiction to such a strong degree, it appears you didn't get the point :lol... (not surprising because it IS such a damn addicting drug!)



AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> FYI, I am just following doctor's orders as I had a painful injury a few days ago. I'm not abusing percocet or planning on it!
> 
> I think 5-htp helps though as a supplement and that's for mood so I'm thinking of stuff like that...safe stuff that helps with mood.


What happened to that kind of thinking? :lol


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't worry, guys...I'm just messing around. I did enjoy it while it lasted though.


----------



## N0bOdy (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey dude... Just took a percocet, and am feeling quite loose, and social as well... I normally try to stay away from any opiates because they (eventually) really do a number on your brain chemistry... from a bench seat scientific perspective, they cause your brain to overproduce dopamine, which gives you that calming, euphoric feeling.. but as with anything used to excess, it will eventually do more harm then good.. it all depends on your own individual physiological chemistry (i.e. metabolism, body weight, natural tolerance) but the way I see it, is that depending on a substance to substitute for your natural production of chemicals in your brain/body, will turn that dependence into addiction. Opioids are especially detrimental because they actually re-wire your brain in the way you re-uptake all of the chemicals it already produces. It will eventually over produce that dopamine and serotonin to the point where your brain will expect those levels given by the drug, to be your natural state. And that in turn can cause a whole myriad of problems.. It can lead to reduced pain tolerance, improper regulation of your emotions, depression, and will eventually give you more anxiety than it took away in the first place.. As for an alternative medication to give you the same feeling... As I said, I dont really believe in the "RX Nation" that weve become (where every two commercials you see on television diagnose you from your couch to have any number of ailments that you didnt even know existed in the first place) Lots of things can give you that same high, but most will end up having you dependent on them, or alternatively finding yourself on a dark street corner, purchasing illicit substances from complete strangers..... but dont fret... there are solutions... I would say that the best way to get a handle on your anxiety would probably get a handle on what youre afraid of.. anxiety (for me) I find stems mostly from fear... Thats easier said than done (because our "Westernized World" is predicated on the "Fear Complex" of keeping us perpetually afraid) and theres no simple solution to that one... but for that sought out feeling of euphoria, and calmness... I think the best thing you could do is probably go out and get some exercise.. Im not the most physically athletic, but when Im feeling the pressure on my chest, and my minds going a million miles a minute, nothing clears my head more than going all out in either running, or hiking, or climbing, or even sit ups, and push ups. when your active (especially if you push yourself) your body releases endorphins into your blood stream, which attach themselves to your opioid receptors in your brain, and stimulate the production of more dopamine which (naturally) contributes to that feeling of euphoria (which is termed in that sense: "runners high") also in the essence of "knowledge is power" go read up on some of the chemical events that happen in your brain regarding "fear" and "happiness" and "emotion"... youll find that most of the things that happen in our body can be either controlled, or regulated simply by increasing, or decreasing the chemicals that go into our bodies... it could be as simple as just changing your diet... maybe increasing the Magnesium in your blood stream... or possibly taking more vitamins and supplements like B12, and B6... or Manganese, and Potassium.... everyone is different, and everyones body chemistry is specifically unique... so only you can know what will work for you  But I can tell you, that opiates, and opioids are not "that thing" and are not the solution...

If that advice was obvious, and just ****... then visit errowid.com and look at the user testimonials regarding "Ayahuasca" and especially "Ibogaine" these two naturalistic alternatives are not to be taken lightly, or to be purchased from some fool on the streets... only through a serious practitioner of these "medicines" should you undergo the experience... and only with a hefty amount of research should you even entertain these ideas..
Check out 



very interesting discussion on the above topics

hope that helps..
cheers


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

If they could make a drug as rewarding as oxycodone and a drug as relaxing as clonazepam but without the tolerance, withdrawal and bad side-effect profile (e.g. GI and memory problems, tiredness/sedation, risk of respiratory depression) it would be great but it isn't happening in our lifetime. I managed to incorporate them for 8 years as my arsenal but eventually they did me in. But I have no regrets, as they did help me get through a major hump in my life. On a side note, opiates did squat for my SAD/performance anxiety. Only the combination of the two (opiates + benzos) worked.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I am on percocet after I had an injury and it puts me in a really good mood. Percocet is oxycodone and acetaminophone. I've never really used pain killers before (usually don't even take aspirin). Now I don't want to become some drug addict, but I do like how I am in a good mood and relaxed so are there any supplements or OTC drugs you recommend that are similar? Does this explain my anxiety a bit that these particular drugs really do the trick for me?


kratom. The red vein indonesian, bali, and misty malay strands are similar to opiates.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I am taking this now after getting dental surgery done. I really like it for part of the high but I don't feel so good with it at other times.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I take it back, I love percocet right now. It helps my anxiety alot


----------



## chayturpeny (Feb 11, 2014)

hi, if you would like to get percocets or oxy, i contacted this website, www.refillsovernight.com, great service and discreet, just in case you need to order.


----------



## cwake22 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think eventually a medication will be developed that works on the opioid receptors without providing a "high" or much intrinsic value as far as feeding your receptors like morphine, hydrocodone, and oxycodone do. That is how I got into trouble with opiates for a time because they worked so incredibly well for anxiety, especially social anxiety. 

I actually read about one that is in the works. It's called ALKS 5461. It is a mixture of two drugs: buprenorphine, a partial mu-opioid agonist and partial antagonist at the kappa and delta sites I believe, used mainly for opioid maintenance therapy for opiate addicts. suboxone, subutex, zubsolv, etc. Are examples of buprenorphine. Additionally, it's used as a pain reliever (opioid narcotic) as Buprenex in injectable form and BuTrans In a sustained release transdermal patch. Also, it's used internationally in countries like Australia for pain relief in a medicine called Temgesic; prescribed in 0.1mg, 0.2mg, and 0.3mg, given that it's actually a very strong opioid.

The second drug mixed with it is ALKS 33, a mu-opioid antagonist, so it basically deactivates the mu-opioid agonist properties of buprenorphine, thus disallowing euphoria and abuse, and it creates a drug in the end, currently titled ALKS 5461 that is in turn an opioid-based antidepressant and anti-anxiety agent. It allows one to take advantage of the anxiolytic and antidepressant properties of an opioid while preventing abuse and euphoria that would normally come from buprenorphine administered by itself, or another mu-agonist like oxycodone or hydrocodone or morphine. 

Look it up. I find it very interesting and I personally hope it comes to fruition so that finally people will have a non-abusable, non-euphoric opioid that can be used safely for anxiety and depression in place of the complicated benzodiazepines that grow constant tolerance and are just sedatives for anxiety, and sometimes don't work unless you're incapacitated. Also it will be a good alternative to all of these ridiculous antidepressants out there. The dozens of them, I've personally been on several of them and none worked for my anxiety AT ALL! It's horrible really. The doctor ends up having to prescribe the only thing that is guaranteed to work for anxiety relief, a benzodiazepine, but they're addicting and have tolerance issues and eventually become worthless and infamously difficult to withdraw from.

Sorry for the long post, but indeed Percocet, oxycodone, is great for depression and anxiety, but it just isn't practical due to euphoria, abuse, and addiction.


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

The reason alks 5461 works so well is because it isolates the kappa antagonism of buprenorphine. There is a group of us at another forum who are researching kappa antagonists and have an interesting ongoing discussion, i'm sure you'll find it or already have. keyword: jdtic


----------



## jlgane (Mar 11, 2014)

*suboxone*

Suboxone saved my life. Yes I am dependent on a drug, but I no longer live in misery. In fact, I don't even think about social anxiety any longer. I bring it up now because Suboxone has recently gotten approval by the FDA to treat depression alone, and of course is still prescribed for opiate addiction. Yes it has withdrawal when or if you want to put it down. I however am on it for the long run. I take it in combination with my prozac and social anxiety is a thing of the past. I cannot however downplay the importance of exposure in the process. I got on suboxone and got out there! I thank God every night for this drug. I know that seems extreme but I used to suffer. I was a broken person. I feel compassion and love for all of you. Suboxone might now be your answer, but I swear to you it is my angel. I solved my opiate problem. I had no idea it would all but take away my social anxiety, but it did.


----------



## MermaidHair (Nov 27, 2013)

Be very, very careful. I once took hydrocodone to relieve a headache, and I kept taking it for my anxiety. It nearly killed me. In fact I wouldn't recommend prescription painkillers at all. It messes with the serotonin in your brain, which means when you're off the drugs you become even more depressed and anxious than you usually feel. So while it might feel great at the time, you'll feel much much worse in the long run. Just take that sort of medication for physical pain, nothing else. It's better not to mess with those sorts of drugs at all just to keep a good chemical balance in your brain.


----------

